

One Thing You Can Do to Jack Up Your Web Traffic - nickbarron
http://www.nickbarron.co/one-thing-that-can-jack-up-your-web-traffic-and-a-free-tool-to-help/

======
zrail
Copyhackers[1] is a _great_ set of ebooks that teach you how to write better
copy. They have an entire book just about headlines, iirc. Highly recommended.

[1]: [http://copyhackers.com](http://copyhackers.com)

------
sam6
The link for the excel tool/plugin is not working, I will unsubscribe to the
newsletter Nick is sending.

